# CURL und HTTPS POST



## ProgFreak (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe gerade an einem Programm dass an ein Skript via HTTPS Post ein paar daten sendet. Soweit bin ich bis jetzt:


```
int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {

	
	CURL *curl;
	CURLcode res;
	
	curl = curl_easy_init();
	if(!curl){
		
		cerr << "Error bei Curl Initialisierung!" << endl;
		exit(-1);
	}

	// Die URL von der  Seite
	curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_URL, "https://www.blub.de/skript");
		
	// Die POST Daten
	curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_POSTFIELDS, "j_blub=test&j_bla=hallo");
		
	res = curl_easy_perform(curl);
	if(res != CURLE_OK){

		cout << "Failed to get: " << endl;
	}
	
	curl_easy_cleanup(curl);
	return EXIT_SUCCESS;
}
```

das ganze kann ich soweit auch kompilieren aber wenn ich es ausführe wird immer die antwort von dem skript nach dem post sofort ausgegeben. das möchte ich eigentlich nicht. ich hätte das ganze viel lieber in einem string. 
Kann man sowas machen? Wenn ja dann bitte auch wie?

Danke

ProgFreak


----------

